# Making Friends in Italy



## Jesilushes (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi All,

is it hard to make friend Italy, i am 26 year old female planning to move to Italy in the next 5 month or so but i don't know anyone over there.i also want to study want to study furniture designlane:


----------



## Mya (Sep 14, 2010)

Where are you going to be located??


----------



## Jesilushes (Aug 6, 2010)

*looking to Make Friends*



Mya said:


> Where are you going to be located??


Florence, i really don't know anybody i can speak a little Italian.:focus:


----------

